

A case for the infinite free trial. - wauter
http://www.woutersmet.com/2014/02/13/a-case-for-the-infinite-free-trial/

======
1p1e1
Interesting idea. It would be nice to see some numbers on whether this
"tactic" would results in more conversions and engagement, and how does it
compare to the "limited" trial.

